# For all you Taurus lovers...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Taurus PT 911 - SS + Gold + Mother of Pearl - RARE : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

I'm sure those ivory grips will make all the difference. :watching:

Oops.....I forgot that the gold embellishments will make it a quality piece.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Taurus PT 911 - SS + Gold + Mother of Pearl - RARE : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com


I'm sorry, I just can't resist. The very first thing that popped into my mind was that golden oldie . . .

*Makes about as much sense as putting lipstick on a pig.* :smt1099


----------



## trentu (Dec 18, 2013)

Seen a beretta done up like that too and wondered why?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

trentu said:


> Seen a beretta done up like that too and wondered why?


There are people in this world that simply have no taste what-so-ever. 

*OMG*.....It actually sold......and for $905.00

Add common sense to no taste what-so-ever...............:smt082


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Hey, pimps be gotten to have guns too!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think that's the most I've ever seen *ANY* Taurus handgun sell for.


----------



## trentu (Dec 18, 2013)

Any handgun from Rohm to Colt done up like that will just set in a safe anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I should buy one and let it soak in water. You'd have an endless supply of lemonade :mrgreen:


----------



## trentu (Dec 18, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I should buy one and let it soak in water. You'd have an endless supply of lemonade :mrgreen:


I can tell science was never your strong point.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm. Seems to me we have some gun snobs on this forum.:smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

gunner69 said:


> Hmm. Seems to me we have some gun snobs on this forum.:smt1099


Yeah. There is no shortage of people who hate Taurus. I have owned four of them in the past, one was total crap and the other three were great. Meh, what do I know.


----------



## dahermit (Oct 30, 2014)

Mother of Pearl does not equal, "Ivory".


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Taurus PT 911 - SS + Gold + Mother of Pearl - RARE : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
> 
> I'm sure those ivory grips will make all the difference. :watching:
> 
> Oops.....I forgot that the gold embellishments will make it a quality piece.


Mother of Pearl comes from the inside of shells. Ivory comes from the mouth of an Elephant or Walrus. Not even close to the same thing...


----------

